# Illegal to hunt deer with 22-250



## Andygonzo (Oct 31, 2013)

Having a discussion with a coworker is it illegal to hunt deer with 22-250 in Utah??


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Nope perfectly legal


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

In most circumstances, probably a bad idea, but legal.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Utah only stipulates centerfire cartridges. So theoretically you could use a .17 Hornet.

One forum member regularly uses his 222 Rem Mag on big game and although lots of us razz him for it, he is successful.

Bottom line, bullet quality is a must, followed by very good shot placement. Although most of us wouldn't take the risk, it works.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Legal and kills them like a lightning bolt from heaven. Its all my dad ever hunted deer with. I killed a bunch with it too... as did my wife.

-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a friend that uses it as his go-to rifle for deer and antelope. They have a huge ranch, and he keeps the 22-250 in the truck for coyotes, and shoots the rifle more days of the year than he doesn't. So his thing, he knows where it shoots and is dang accurate with it, so he figures better to stick with what he is used to shooting, than switch. What he would gain in bullet size, he'd lose in familiarity. And the times I've been out with him - he's not missed anything he's shot at.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sierra has a fantastic new .22 cal gameking bullet in 65gr. If the gun has a fast enough twist to stablize it it would be the bomb for hunting. In my heavy barrel AR I'm getting .4" groups with it. Love that bullet!


-DallanC


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Shot my first two deer with a break action .223. I know an old gentleman who has taken a handful of elk with his .22-250. His motto is absolute shot placement. Although he admittedly uses a .270 for most of his needs these days.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My daughter shoots a 22-250 using 55 gr. soft points. She has taken two deer with it, both deer have dropped in their tracks with one shot. I have taken one deer with it, but definitely prefer to use my 30.06. Like others have mentioned already, shot placement is key.


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

My little brother bought the Barrett Rec7 (Barrett's AR they sell) last year chambered in 6.8 SPC. I had a cow elk tag and told him I wanted to give it a shot on an elk to see how it hunts. It's a .270" bullet so we figured it should have enough get up and go. Shot my cow elk at 100 yards open sight and she dropped like a pile of rocks. Again, shot placement was key here but that bullet had plenty of penetration and tore the heart out.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

My first deer I ever killed was with a 22-250 and the last one I killed was with a 300 win mag but my father was shooting a 222 right next to me and we killed two bucks that were hanging out together at 250 yards all about placement for sure


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just in case you need to cite your sources as required in High school, page 34 of the 2015 big game Proc:


> Rifles and shotguns
> Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-8
> You may use a rifle or shotgun to take big game, but your firearm and ammunition must meet the following requirements:
> •Your rifle must fire centerfire cartridges and expanding bullets.
> •Your shotgun must be 20 gauge or larger, and you may use only slug ammunition or buckshot that's 00 or larger in size.


So, yes 22-250 is certainly legal as long as it is shooting expanding bullets.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Your citation has been sent back for revision. Reason: does not meet APA format guidelines.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

APA sucks, only works for all of your Psych types, I am all about MLA all day.


----------

